# better lift cams or higher limited ECU



## Octapussy (Sep 13, 2004)

are there either cams or an ECU (from an earlier or later model 240 or Altima), with higher limits :cheers: or none, that'll work on an L30 Alty, if so what years and would only the intake cam be different? oh and arent the cams on all the 2000 models or just the SE's better?
i wanna go KA24DE(T) but the car should get better internals and brain first right? oh and does anyone know about how much porting the heads and intake manny would cost around?~~


Some verification of this crap would great :cheers:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Jim Wolf Technology or JWT for an "altered" ecu... but be warned, its a federal crime to use an earlier ecu in your vehicle. JWT can reprogram your ecu with a nitrous or turbo program. check out their site. google is your friend.


----------



## nissanphile (Sep 9, 2004)

how much spray can you run in a ka24de before you need a programmed ecu?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i wouldnt go any more than a 75 shot without first upgrading the fuel pump and injectors. ive been running a 75 shot for almost 2 years now with no problems and using an msd digital 6+ for ignition management.


----------

